# My NAPS experiance.



## D.Webb (Jan 14, 2015)

Day 0
So I spent a some time searching on the Web trying to find a source. Reviews on individual gear etc. One day at the gym I saw this enormous guy who had to be juicing my girl pushed me to go talk to him. After waiting for him to leave I approached him outside and he said he would meet me tomorrow.  The next day he was no where to be seen. Assuming I scared the guy off the next day I had very little faith he would show but he did. We exchanged info and then I waited. Eventually I was directed to NAPSGEAR. I had read mixed reviews but hey this was a real person.
Day 1 
So shopping around was fairly easy website had a good interface and the live customer support was quick and knowledgeable. I liked the page over all a lot. I picked out two labs that seemed to have the highest ratio of good to bad reviews,  BioMex and Genza.  I placed my order. 
Day 2
Went to my local western union and sent the money didn't get as much friction as I expected sending it to Lord knows where to Muhammad knows who. It went well then the hard part waiting. 
Day 3 
Asked their online support about how long it takes for them to accept a payment.  They let me know it is usually fast but can take up to 5 days.
Day 5
Payment was accepted received an email letting me know the payment was received. 
Day 6-7
Simply waiting I know it takes a while for anything to ship and from what I had read it takes them even longer. 
Day 8
I tried to access my account to check and see where the order was at. After several tries all ending with this account is no longer in the system. I was in a  panic only able to calm myself down with the knowledge I didn't spend that much. I keep trying but my account was just not in the system.  I contacted naps they weren't sure what was going on so they gave me a new password. Sure enough it worked. Checked the status of my order to find  that it had not shipped yet.
Day 9
Got an email letting me know that my or had shipped even was fortunate enough to have a tracking number. 
Day 10-22 
This was mostly spent refreshing the tracking page to fine it sitting in the same city. Till it slowly got closer and closer.
Day 23 
The package arrived wasn't the most discreet but was not blatantly obvious . Over all good package and was happy tithe it. Shit it got to me and in one piece.  So I was happy.  The gear looked good it was a little watery compared to the medical stuff I used to get. Nice and clear. I liked BioMex's appearance a little more a little more plain straight forward. I also read while I was waiting that some Genza products had high bacteria levels. 
Day 24-43 
Family and work were busy so didn't want to start till I knew I could dedicate my time to the gym and my diet. 
Day 44
 First shot was .5 ml. Took a shower used a wipe on my delt and one on the gear, put the gear in hot water and pushed in about 1.5ml of air and it self drew in exactly what I wanted.  The injection was smooth noticed a little pip but not a lot. Some blood came out when I pulled the needle out like a drop. 
Day 45 
Arm hurt not to much chalet it up to being a long time since my last injection. 
Day 46 
Arm still hurt sore hard to move couldn't tell if it was warm or not. Kinda thought it was warm but figured it was in my head.
Day 47-48 
Pain was gone didn't really notice anything in the gym but didn't expect to, also no sex drive change.
Day 49
Second shot. Probably the best injection I have ever done same procedure wiped everything with alcohol and put the gear in hot water. No pip right after no gear or blood came out I was excited and happy. I did it in the other delt this time.
Day 50 
Woke up arm was sore didn't think much of it though.
Day 51-54
My arm got worse and worse swollen and more sore till I decided to call the doctor.  I was able to keep. Working out until the last day. 
Day 55 
Went to the doctor and sure enough had an infection. Went over my injection procedure and they said that wouldn't be the cause. They said when I did the .5ml my body was able to fight off the infection but 1ml it wasn't. That was there assessment. Went home took the antibiotics I was given. 
Day 56-60
Arm slowly got better took about half the bottle before I was back to normal.
Day 60-63 
Went to the gym for a while off the gear. 
Day 64
I decided to give it one last shot. I had my brothers girl who is an RN do it this time. Same process I do but we decided to put a bandaid  with antibiotic afterwards. 1ml
Day 65-69
Arm hurt just like when I was getting the infection before was swollen and red. Actually a little worse. I got back on my antibiotics. 
This is my experience. I definitely feel that it Biomex had test into it I have started to see some results. Naps delivery was great and there customer service was excellent. But the product I received was contacted in my opinion. I will order from naps and recommend them Biomex I will not. This is simply for educational purposes not for you to base your opinion off of. Try it I got one bottle out of thousands.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 14, 2015)

**** naps.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like a pain in the Ass (shoulder) to me.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 14, 2015)

So you got an infection then decided to inject the same stuff again?


----------



## D.Webb (Jan 14, 2015)

Spongy said:


> So you got an infection then decided to inject the same stuff again?


I had plenty of leftover antibiotics and I felt like the gear was working, did it partly for science and partly cause I didn't want to waist everything.



stonetag said:


> Sounds like a pain in the Ass (shoulder) to me.


I am glad I didn't do a glute shot or quad cause I would have been sad.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 14, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> **** naps.



Beat me to it...lol


----------



## Spongy (Jan 14, 2015)

D.Webb said:


> I had plenty of leftover antibiotics and I felt like the gear was working, did it partly for science and partly cause I didn't want to waist everything.
> 
> 
> I am glad I didn't do a glute shot or quad cause I would have been sad.



Bro, be smarter than that.  Not trying to flame you but goddamn...  first of all naps is a notorious scammer andany boards will verify.this...  secondly antibiotics don't mean shit if it gets into your blood.  Are you familar with sepsis?  If naps.is the best you can do you aren't ready.  Please brother, stick around and stay safe.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 14, 2015)

And your going to go back?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 14, 2015)

Do they carry the brand from Mexico with the dead worm in the bottom of the vial?


----------



## Maijah (Jan 14, 2015)

Damn bro, you are lucky it wasn't worse. Fuk naps.


----------



## D.Webb (Jan 14, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> And your going to go back?


I am still considering going back most likely not though


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 14, 2015)

D.Webb said:


> I am still considering going back most likely not though



Ya dont do it


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 15, 2015)

a simple google search will tell you all there is need to know.
google naps black tren.
you would inject that?


----------



## D.Webb (Jan 15, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> a simple google search will tell you all there is need to know.
> google naps black tren.
> you would inject that?


 See my thing is you don't stop shopping at your local grocery store cause you get a bad Apple,  but you might not buy that apple again. If I do decide to get something else and it turns out bad then I definitely wouldn't go back for thirds.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 15, 2015)

A glutton for punishment dude!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 15, 2015)

D.Webb said:


> See my thing is you don't stop shopping at your local grocery store cause you get a bad Apple,  but you might not buy that apple again. If I do decide to get something else and it turns out bad then I definitely wouldn't go back for thirds.



If that apple gave me an infection and I had to get on meds I would. I also would of thrown that apple in the fvcking trash.


----------



## D.Webb (Jan 15, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> If that apple gave me an infection and I had to get on meds I would. I also would of thrown that apple in the fvcking trash.



Lol true did not look at it that way. My girl laughed too


----------



## nightster (Jan 15, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Do they carry the brand from Mexico with the dead worm in the bottom of the vial?



To be fair, that worm is ****ing ripped though lol!!!!!


----------



## deejeff442 (Jan 16, 2015)

I will.start off bybsaying i ha e a local source now.but..i have ordered from naps twice .vot it withi  a month all geneza labs .test deca and dbol.all were legit maybe underdosed but not sure.if i didnt have a local source now i would order from them again


----------



## deejeff442 (Jan 16, 2015)

Lol just reread my post sorry bout the spelling


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 18, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Do they carry the brand from Mexico with the dead worm in the bottom of the vial?


lmao colt:32 (6):


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 28, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Do they carry the brand from Mexico with the dead worm in the bottom of the vial?



You can't find that anymore


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 28, 2015)

Lol the things people will do for gear, sounds like an addict; 
Here inject this poison....iMean test it"ll make you swole
(3days later) layN in hospital bed about 2die
"This hospital is fukN up my pin schedule....."
Idiota....


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 28, 2015)

D.Webb said:


> See my thing is you don't stop shopping at your local grocery store cause you get a bad Apple,  but you might not buy that apple again. If I do decide to get something else and it turns out bad then I definitely wouldn't go back for thirds.



You wouldn't go back for Apple's if that store was notorious for bad apples...


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 7, 2015)

Damn this is what I found too after extensive research. I trust these bros tho. So it continues


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 7, 2015)

@D.Webb. I too run Naps (4+years now) I've never used Biomex but I always run Geneza (test C, E, turinabol, Var, aromasin, nolva, clomid) price is nice. And I don't care what anyone say's, I've made some amazing progress on naps using mostly geneza everytime. Now is it underdosed/poor quality? Probably...but I've never tried pharma gear..although I have been cruising on their schering sustanon250 ampules from Pakistan for a while before I switched to geneza test E due to sust's fast ester. The sust is supposedly brand and it definitely works..I've also gotten blood work on their Geneza clomid, nolva combo during PCT and my test came back 1400...high as fuk. I have proof of the lab work on me still. So their supports are legit which is comforting...idk how u got an infection but coulda been the batch or your administration.

Back in the day I only used to only use their Balkan Test E amps and yellow tbol tabs..they were amazing but discontinued 

RIght now their geneza var is on sale product of the week they do every couple months, I'm so ****ing pissed cuz i just got robbed 300$ which could have easily bought me 10 packets of var 50 tabs each at 10mg...you get what u pay for.

ANd no I'm not promoting Naps, this is just my personal experience and the truth...if you don't have another source it doesn't mean you're "Not ready" for gear haha thats bogus talk it depends on your location and environment/connects...A lot the guys on here recommend Dr. Tillacle's lab they say its the best... but I haven't tried it myself ..maybe look into Dr. T yourself. Lemme know if u try any other brands on naps.


----------



## D.Webb (Apr 7, 2016)

Just a spell latter I traveled out of state with my family. We went out to a bar one night and my brother saw a guy and said "He definatly does " and said if I didn't ask he would. So I proceeded to ask him and sure enough he did and was willing to plug me in. So now I have a reliable source who gets me my stuff when I need it. Naps was good in theory but horrid and a gamble in practice, a reliable ftf source is best.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 7, 2016)

D.Webb said:


> Just a spell latter I traveled out of state with my family. We went out to a bar one night and my brother saw a guy and said "He definatly does " and said if I didn't ask he would. So I proceeded to ask him and sure enough he did and was willing to plug me in. So now I have a reliable source who gets me my stuff when I need it. Naps was good in theory but horrid and a gamble in practice, a reliable ftf source is best.



Reliable source? All because you met a guy one time who apparently used and said send me your money I'll hook you up? Don't be a dumbass


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 7, 2016)

WTF?  You just go up to people at random that look like their big and workout and ask them for steriods?  Your girl pushes you and then your brother?  If someone came up to me at the gym and asked me if I did aas or to hook them up I'd tell them to F'off!!!  Now if it's two guys taking turns on a machine bullshitting then that's different.  Still if I don't know you then I can't trust that your not a cop or a narc.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 8, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> a simple google search will tell you all there is need to know.
> google naps black tren.
> you would inject that?



Damn that looks like the devil made it himself. Scary stuff


----------



## gh0st (Apr 8, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> a simple google search will tell you all there is need to know.
> google naps black tren.
> you would inject that?



WHAT? i heard soo many mixed reviews. more bad then good. heard they had "new management"
but thats disgusting. googling this now


----------

